# Dumb question about fertility



## UmmSamiyah (Aug 12, 2003)

How soon can you know you are pregnant? Like I just stopped mensing yesterday, but today after (well, you know







) I am feeling really queasy. I just wanna throw up, it is 12:34 at night. Strange? Is it my imagination or should I call midwife?


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

salam
just wait a couple weeks, even if you called a midwife she cant test till at least 9 or 10dpo (days past ovulation)

that said i got pregnant with my dd the day after my period so yes its possible..in my case i ovulate so 'early' cuz of short cycles (21 days) and long periods (8-12 days)

HTH

make duaa sis


----------



## UmmSamiyah (Aug 12, 2003)

wa alaikum salaam,
thank you. af seems to come like every 7 weeks but lasts like 7-9 days. it is very odd. but sorry for tmi.that did help. if i am queasy for the next couple o days i will _then_ panic. i am just making du-aa this is something we can handle because we are broke and a new baby wouldn't exactly be expected.


----------

